
Smart Phone Glucose Meter - basicplus2
http://intro.mydario.net.au/?utm_source=taboola&utm_medium=referral&tid=tabool
======
sigmaprimus
Just what we need, more of our info put on insecure devices to be exploited
and used against us later. No thanks I'll stick with my plain old, non IOT
unit thanks. If you really want to help how about making a unit that doesn't
need the expensive ripoff strips to work, who knows I might even trade my
privacy for that.

~~~
brudgers
There's Open Artificial Pancreas: [https://openaps.org/](https://openaps.org/)

